# Shot me a few on the Etowah tonite...



## illinoisboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Man the river is plentiful always with them - Thanks Lord!


----------



## castandblast (Apr 11, 2012)

Soooo what's the fish in the far back????


----------



## illinoisboy (Apr 14, 2012)

That is a buffalo


----------



## Golfthenfish (Jul 16, 2012)

What do you do with your fish? I mean if you aren't going to eat them


----------

